# 25RSS Mirror Problem



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Gettin the rig ready for first trip. The mirror that is in the cabinet door when you enter the front door of the trailer has been coming out for a couple years now, and I am in the process of re-installing it. It has been secured in place by what appears to be a bead of glue from a glue gun. Has anyone else had this problem and repaired it themselves? I am not sure if I want to repair it the same way, as it may just come loose again. Any suggestions?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The glue is a good way to help a mirror but I wouldn't totally rely on it. Add a set of the tabs at the top, bottom and sides to hold in place and it should hold up through all the bumps and bounces your camper goes through on the road. I'm surprised they didn't use the mirror tabs too. We don't have a full length mirror just an oval one by the sofa and it is held by at least 4 tabs.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mine was replaced during the first year as well. The whole door. I think some single screw type swivel tabs will hold it in place. My window screens at home are held in by similar tabs.


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks,

I just finished reglueing with my glue gun and did a much better job than factory! (of course) I thing I will take your advice and add some clips.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ditto, I just used my hot glue gun. Someone else said they used clear silcon probaly much easier. Kirk


----------

